# HCG level I'm in a blind panic Please Help!!!!



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

Girls,

Sorry for the me post but my head is all over the place!!!!  I know I havent posted on donor threads for a while.

Just had a call from the GP, not my usual one to say my HCG result shows I'm not pregnant, I have been testing positive on pee sticks since Thursday with a Clearblue Digital showing pregnant with conception indicator 1-2 weeks.

My level yesterday 14 days post ET, 2 day old embies was 282, she advises level should be between 500-10,000, I always thought anything over 50 was a positive.

They wont repeat teat for a week!!!!!! I bury my MIL on Thursday what the hell do I tell DH

Have emailed clinic for advise, I just pray the stupid doctor has cocked it up.

Pinky


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI ya,

i'm no expert but i would say you are pregnant. My HCG levels were 272 13 days past a 2det. Can't you ring them back and ask again. Also the most important hing is that your levels are more or less doubling every 48 hours. Cab you get them done privately in 2 days time if your gp can't do them??

Hope you find someone who can help!!

Cleo xxxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hiyah!

Sounds right to me as well...Check this out

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

Basically the above website says that 18 days post trigger shot, the average level for HCG was 292 and the low levels were 72...all,these measurements are from normal healthy pregnancies. I also am no expert but you sound pretty pregnant to me, i would go back and ask for a repeattest/different opinion.

hope all goes well, it is sooooo worrying isn't it.

emma x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

oh my honey  

yes you ARE pregnant and you are right that anything over 50 is classed as a positive (in some cases 10 is!) my beta HCG was 276 16dpo or 13dp3dt.....how very ignorant of them not to acknowedge this!!

you can get beta's done privately, think bupa or private hospitala will do them and as the others have said this important thing is that they're going up!!

good luck  

love
Suze xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG how stoopid of your GP!!    The levels ahould be over 50 at your stage. Mine was 90 then 166, not great but still in range!  

I'm really worried too but you are definatly pg!!


----------



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

Ladies, Thankyou so much for your replies,

mini upsy, your levels are rising which is great, sending lots of   

My clinic replied, -  levels not low you are pregnant, we do consider it a positive result.

Several emails later I was told relax you are pregnant!!!!

All this business with my Gp's surgery has put me on edge and certinly put a dampener on the result until the repeat test next Monday. Have not told DH don't think he will cope with the uncertainty at the moment.

I would have to travel miles to get a private HCG test so I'm going to have to wait.

Pinky


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

brill news honey YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! 

ignore what your gp said and be happy, your result on monday will be just fine  

love
Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Pinky - your levels sound great, what is your gp talking about?! 

I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL  

Look after yourselves,
Pippi xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Plot 282 at 16 dpo on this site, and it's actually HIGH

http://babymed.com/Tools/Pregnancy/hCG/Default.aspx


----------



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

Ladies,

Thankyou for your messages of support and information.

After a fretful week my second beta HCG yesterday was 3523 a 106% rise in levels

So I can now officially celebrate my  

Much love Pinky


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

wonderful news sweetie.... 

hope you can relax and enjoy it now  

love
Suze xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Xcellent news!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

So pleased for you!!! Silly blming dr making you wait and worry!!!


----------

